# Genie and Primetime Anytime?



## JohnBoy (Sep 9, 2011)

I have an install coming friday for a genie/3 mini clients with mas ultra and free NFL ST and HBO,etc for 3 months.

I happened to stumble on youtube that the Dish Hopper does Primetime Anytime and this seems sweet and I would like to know if the Genie has a similar feature or soon to be in the future?

They claim that they record all 4 primetime networks on one spot beam (one tuner) and its saved in a little hidden corner of the hard drive for up to 8 days.

This little feature could save alot of headaches.I'am an NFL junkie so Directv is my preference and I would love to see this feature added to Genie if its not there already.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

JohnBoy said:


> I have an install coming friday for a genie/3 mini clients with mas ultra and free NFL ST and HBO,etc for 3 months.
> 
> I happened to stumble on youtube that the Dish Hopper does Primetime Anytime and this seems sweet and I would like to know if the Genie has a similar feature or soon to be in the future?
> 
> ...


Nope - that is a Dish Network thing only.....


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Dish went with three tuners total,but grabs all the major networks off one for a few hours alight. 

Directv said put in five tuners and let people record five things they might want from any channel anytime. 

Different approaches is all. Just chose what you want to record and you'll get it all. And directv records a little early and a little long automatically to make sure you don't miss shows unless you just have to many things going on on to many channels to catch the extra time. This seems to be something dish doesn't do from what I have read.

Both companies do a few things a little different.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I didnt know the genie starts recording early and stops recording later,Thats good to know, plus having 5 tuners would be awesome!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

celticpride said:


> I didnt know the genie starts recording early and stops recording later,Thats good to know, plus having 5 tuners would be awesome!


Having a Genie works best for me. I don't want my provider to dictate what stations I can use the tuners on. Also I dont really need all of primetime recorded. I just want the box to be able to do what I tell it to do and not what someone thinks I want it to do. If you dont need more tuners available for non network stations and dont mind having an 8 day restriction on recordings, a Hopper could be the way to go. It just would not work for me. Having 5 tuners works out just great for me.


----------



## JohnBoy (Sep 9, 2011)

joshjr said:


> Having a Genie works best for me. I don't want my provider to dictate what stations I can use the tuners on. Also I dont really need all of primetime recorded. I just want the box to be able to do what I tell it to do and not what someone thinks I want it to do. If you dont need more tuners available for non network stations and dont mind having an 8 day restriction on recordings, a Hopper could be the way to go. It just would not work for me. Having 5 tuners works out just great for me.


The best remedy I think is to have all the Primetime Networks OnDemand including FOX with current next day air or 48 hr delay content with HD programming.

Also,what is the problem that there is no Fox On Demand ? Is D* and Fox still not getting along.

It would be nice if they worked something out for the benefit of the customer.

Anyone hear anything yet if it will be added soon.?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Last time DirecTV and Fox renewed their contract their was some bad blood that almost resulted in the Fox O&O's and the Fox Entertainment and Sports channels going dark. At the time Fox's primetime On Demand service didn't exist.

DirecTV (along with many other providers) are currently negotiating with Fox for a new contract since Speed and Fuel are becoming Fox Sports 1 and Fox Sports 2. Maybe they'll take care of VOD rights at the same time.

As for Primetime Anytime like the Hopper does it (using a tuner to record the transport stream of the transponder containing locals), even if they get past the potential patent issues that Echostar/Dish might have related to the feature, DirecTV physically cannot do that. In many markets the locals use multiple transponders, especially in NYC and LA where the big 4 are just remaps of the DNS channels in the 390s.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

celticpride said:


> I didnt know the genie starts recording early and stops recording later,Thats good to know, plus having 5 tuners would be awesome!


All the HRs do this. If there is no conflict, that is. The program starts replaying at the "right" time but you can back up prior to 0:00 on the time bar. Same with the end. A 30 minute show has a 30 minute bar but if there are no conflicts, there is recording both before and after the bar ends.

Another nice trick is that if two shows are recorded on the same channel back to back, the dvr only uses one tuner. Most use two. If the overlapping is on the same channel, that is not considered a conflict at all on the HRs.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Since there's so much free room on my Genie, I have an hour and a half added to any record I do that's not a series, which ends up being mostly sports. I do keep a "clean room", though, and all sports that have been watched go bye bye quickly. To say the least, it's a great feature to not lose the end of a good ball game, though haven't had any of those for a while......


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I add three hours to all sports or other live events myself.


----------

